# Syph's Old & New Ultramarines



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello all! :bye:

*Background:*

I started collecting 40K back in 1995 (2nd Ed?) and became enamoured with the Ultramarines... purely based on the blue and the Ultramarines metal Cpt. that the new Sicarius is modelled on. I stopped collecting after a year after a price rise took £3 metal models (Chaplains, Apothecaries etc) over my pocket money budget! The majority of these models were binned, but several (which you'll see in this thread) _have_ survived. :victory:

I started again in 2001 ish. A friend picked up the game and I bought the models off him - a tactical squad, a captain and land speeder which have also survived, and _are_ painted! I added more models, which have remained unpainted...

Until now! :crazy:

My friend was given a 3rd Ed Battleforce containing another landspeeder, 5 terminators, a tactical squad and 3 bikes - he gave this to me recently after I mentioned I got back into the hobby. The 5th ed game is ordered, so I'll have quite a lot of models to paint, convert, chop up etc. 

*The Plan:*

2ed = 2nd Edition models etc.


Finish off a scout squad (3ed)
Finish off a devastator squad (2ed)
Paint up 3x bike squadron (3ed)
Find 2x assault marines, strip and paint (3ed)
Assemble, spray and paint (_AS&P_) converted assault terminators (3ed)
Convert land speeder from 3ed Battleforce to a typhoon variant and AS&P
Buy heavy and assault weapons to convert 2x tactical squads from flamers/missles to plasma/las etc
Convert 4x marines to devastator squad '2' and 1x marine to a Vet Sgt.
When it arrives, AS&P the Assault on Black Reach models, including heavy/assault conversions mentioned earlier.
Maybe convert AoBR terminators to cyclone terminators.
Tidy up original tactical squad, maybe strip 2ed Tigurius, Rhino and others.

_Not necessarily in that order!_ 

*Contents:*

I'll link my update posts to this part of the thread as and when I add things.


*My Old 2ed Models*
*2001 Painted 3ed Models*
*2008 Painted 3ed Assault Marines*

(Hopefully the mods won't mind a couple of posts following one another for clarity purposes.)

*Thanks for taking the time to read - I'm sure there's probably limited interest in the Ultramarines considering GW provide a deluge of examples... But here goes!* :read:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*My Old 2ed Models*

*My Old 2ed Models*

Took a load of photos today of my Ultramarines. My only remaining 2ed models were the ones I was most proud of - or were/are most expensive! :laugh: 

I painted all of these at the age of 11 or 12 - certainly no older. I imagine I'll want to strip a couple of them towards the 'end' of the project.

Here goes: 










Terminator squad










Assault Cannon 

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh141/Syph0/Ultramarines/2008_0812_ultramarines_0025Medium.jpg - Sgt.

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh141/Syph0/Ultramarines/2008_0812_ultramarines_0028Medium.jpg - Terminators










2nd Co. Chaplain










Marneus Calgar 










MC's cloak










Terminator Chaplain










Tigurius










Rhino (yuck - look at the bloody paint work on that!)

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh141/Syph0/Ultramarines/2008_0812_ultramarines_0055Medium.jpg - Kick butt? On the front of a UM Rhino? Flames... God. I'd be ashamed to field this! :laugh:

-----

I don't think I was too bad - I'm still quite proud of Marneus (and he was only £5 at the time!), although his eyes are awful. Please ignore the dust, I'll be cleaning these up ASAP!


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

Agreed, Rhino is kinda yucky, But your skills at aged 11/12... Just WOW!
Seriously, i wouldn't bother stripping them and keep them as they are, only reason is so you can see how far you've progressed over the ages. 
I'm still impressed with the details on the termies tho.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Drachaos said:


> Agreed, Rhino is kinda yucky, But your skills at aged 11/12... Just WOW!
> Seriously, i wouldn't bother stripping them and keep them as they are, only reason is so you can see how far you've progressed over the ages.
> I'm still impressed with the details on the termies tho.


Thank you. I don't think I could bring myself to strip Marneus, as you say, it does show how I've progressed (I'll let everyone be the judge of that!). Rhino needs stripping totally and some Green Stuff to repair and modernise. It'll probably end up as terrain! 

I chucked away anything I didn't think met the grade, particularly as they are really old looking models now. I'll see if I can find any.


----------



## The Medic (Jan 25, 2008)

Did you spray that Rhino with the Ultramarines undercoat spray?
I did on my old 2nd ed. Rhino and the spray never matched the paint of the same name!!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The Medic said:


> Did you spray that Rhino with the Ultramarines undercoat spray?
> I did on my old 2nd ed. Rhino and the spray never matched the paint of the same name!!


Yep! It's why it was never finished. Washed around where I'd usually wash, attempted to paint the next layer just to cover wash - FAIL! :taunt:

I had a Predator too that I sprayed after, although much better painted, still wasn't right. And I stood on it the other week. :laugh:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*2001 Painted 3ed Models*

*2001 Painted 3ed Models*

As I said earlier, I started my collection again when a friend purchased the 40K boxed-set and I bought the Marines from him. At this point I dumped my old tactical squad (think my younger bro stripped them and made them Dark Angels), purchased 5x metal scouts and 10 plastic assault marines to go with the new tactical squad, land speeder and metal captain. 

I painted up the tactical squad, focusing on doing a neat job rather than anything fancy:










Full Squad










Missle Launcher










Squad Leader & Flamer










Sgt.

Now, these _are_ washed etc, although the photos don't really show that. My plan is to wash the dust off, and using a fine brush, glaze the edges just to redefine shadows etc. On the whole, I'd still be happy to field these but they're showing their age now - I suspect quite severely against my 2 yet unassembled tactical squads unless I spruce them up. 

I also plan to _always_ use pre-moulded shoulder pads for squad type and get the Ultramarines shoulder pads. Transfers are useless. 

I'm quite proud of this chap, who is my 2nd Co. Captain until the new Sicarius model comes out:










'Sicarius'










Cape

Still needs basing, which I'll do when I paint my next lot of models.

This is my Land Speeder, complete with multimelta:




























I also painted this curious fellow, who I used a dreadnought (obviously not with all those weapons!):










He was given to me when I first started collecting, along with a smaller 2 weapon variant who is in Dark Angels livery, knocking about somewhere.

Next installment - 2008 3ed Assault Marines, converted Land Speeder Typhoon and converted Assault Terminators. :biggrin:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wasn't the older pattern dreadnought something simmilar to that?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> wasn't the older pattern dreadnought something simmilar to that?


I don't really know. It doesn't fit the current profile of the dreadnought holding the body of a 'dead' marine - it looks more like a walker. I was thinking it was along the lines of an old Epic walker or something like that.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well this is the older ed one, looks kinda the same, and the weapons are games workshop, its easy to tell by las cannon and multimelta.


----------



## commander culln (Aug 12, 2008)

you have the old ones and you are a good pianter


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> http://www.fortunecity.com/underworld/myst/171/58.gif
> well this is the older ed one, looks kinda the same, and the weapons are games workshop, its easy to tell by las cannon and multimelta.


That image doesn't appear. I did a bit of digging myself just now, and it doesn't seem to fit the scale of Epic. There were some old-school dreadnoughts there with spherical bodies, but not like my walker. It's definitely GW, the other walker has bolters. 



commander culln said:


> you have the old ones and you are a good pianter


Thank you. k: Do you mean it's an old dreadnought?

/EDIT: Going directly to the URL, I can see what you mean. There's no body on mine though, where that has a 'body' region. Hmmmm!


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats an old Space Crusade dreadnaught!
And again good painting!
I waiting now to see some of the new work!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Drachaos said:


> Thats an old Space Crusade dreadnaught!
> And again good painting!
> I waiting now to see some of the new work!


Aha! Nice one, it certainly is! :grin: One of the weapons, which I knew nothing about, is apparently a conversion beamer (which has been mentioned as a 'new' weapon in the 5th ed codex). 

New stuff up later today - mucho marking to do, and only 2 weeks left to do it! :laugh:

/EDIT: 

A little preview...


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

that dreadnought is from the old MB game space crusade (starquest in holland), from around the same time MB and Games Workshop joined for the still fantastic fantasy-dungeon-game heroquest. IMO spacecrusade was a somewhat mediocre game about spacemarines boarding a spacehulk full of orks, genestealers and chaosmarines. it contained quite a lot of cool miniatures though, including necrons-avant-la -lettre. the add-on to the basic game included a dreadnought-factory (fluffwise very strange), which allowed you to build big bad-ass dreadnoughts (yours is the ultimate one, the basic body featured just two weapon mounts and shorter legs).

so much for the history lesson, nice to see all those older miniatures. brings back memories...god i'm getting old


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

horusundivided said:


> that dreadnought is from the old MB game space crusade (starquest in holland), from around the same time MB and Games Workshop joined for the still fantastic fantasy-dungeon-game heroquest. IMO spacecrusade was a somewhat mediocre game about spacemarines boarding a spacehulk full of orks, genestealers and chaosmarines. it contained quite a lot of cool miniatures though, including necrons-avant-la -lettre. the add-on to the basic game included a dreadnought-factory (fluffwise very strange), which allowed you to build big bad-ass dreadnoughts (yours is the ultimate one, the basic body featured just two weapon mounts and shorter legs).
> 
> so much for the history lesson, nice to see all those older miniatures. brings back memories...god i'm getting old


Ahh, cool. I did notice a Necron-esque figure on the front cover of the box following on from my search. I'll try and dig out the basic dreadnought which you've mentioned.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*2008 Painted 3ed Assault Marines*

*2008 Painted 3ed Assault Marines*

After moving house my model box sat in my office and I promised myself I'd sort them one way or another. Queue 6 weeks off work, and 2 Assault Marines I'd completed in 2001, I felt the urge. 

So I've completed my Assault Marine squad, although unfortunately it's 2 marines down - I've no idea where they flew off to! (If any kind member has two 3ed Assault Marines no longer needed... :wink

Here they are:










Squad shot










Sgt.
































































Some of the poses aren't the best as I planned to put these on the clear plastic flying bases. I had also, lazily, missed a bit of the mould lines. Although I was 17 when I did them... no doubt beer got the better of me! :laugh:

I think I've progress a fair bit since 2001 though. I've not _really_ picked up any new techniques, although I use glazes far more effectively and I'm generally much neater than before. I'm actually looking forward to assembling, spraying and painting from scratch. 

Now where are my Assault Terminators...


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*'Converting' Assault Terminators*

*'Converting' Assault Terminators*

As I said earlier, I was given this box a couple of weeks ago:










Within it came a set of plastic Terminators, with 5 s-bolters, 4 power fists and a power sword for the Sgt. I'd always wanted the Assault Terminators as a kid (claws... with lightning!?! Hammers... with thunder?!! :laugh so I made my way to Ebay. 

I did a good deal with a nice chap off there for 2x hammers/shields and 3x claws, shoulder pads, a Typhoon conversion set and 4 marines (both of which I'll show you what I'm doing with later). The arms came, the intention being I can chop and change the unit to be regular or assault. 

However, the arms lacked the holes to allow me to swap, so, queue Mr Dremel-copy...




























No problems!

I'm going to use a bit of tack to hold the arms in place during battle as the drill bit managed to melt the plastic on the first couple I did, but I'm chuffed with the results.

Spraying them today, and I'll be painting them later. Keep tabs! :grin:


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

your painting skills at that age are brilliant, wish i cud paint like that back then. your newly painted models look great,nice and neat, gratz m8


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

leham89 said:


> your painting skills at that age are brilliant, wish i cud paint like that back then. your newly painted models look great,nice and neat, gratz m8


Thanks. k:

Obviously they weren't the first models I put a brush to, but I was lucky to have good staff at GW Nottingham who I badgered about how they did it for the 2ed Codex. I was using glazes and washes (although not very effectively to be honest) from pretty much the start.

My painting dramatically improved having painted some fantasy models, particularly Dark Elves. I learnt to effectively use black undercoat to my advantage for eyes and shadowing, layering colours rather than just washing and being far more delicate applying washes. Even today I tried a new technique I picked up off the forums, in using a tiny dash of washing-up liquid to even out washes - works really well. Hope to have my first completed Terminator up tomorrow. Still so far away from the standard I'd like, although I'm not expecting to be a Golden Daemon winner lol!

(_Well that post was longer than I thought it would be!!_ :laugh


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*Assault Terminators WIP*

*Assault Terminators WIP*

Hello all. I give you - Assault Terminators WIP!










Sprayed up and assembled - some of the arms are blu-tacked in place for stability, most sit on the pegs nicely.










First one. I decided to do a slightly different approach - I usually do all the base colours on the whole unit, then wash the whole unit, then detail individually. I'm doing this one individually, and have washed the blue before doing the other colours. Dunno why! 

Added a tiny bit of washing up liquid to the wash and it evens out the ink well.










Next stage is to add the base colours. A mix of 2:1 black/bone for the head, red gore eyes, snakebite for the bones/eagle, boltgun for the metals.



















Washes on. Watered down black ink with WUL in for the head and metal, chestnut ink with WUL for the browns.




























Here you can see how the WUL dulls some of the gloss of the ink too, making it easier to shade the next layer. Really impressed with this tip. Think PVA is supposed to work equally well.

_Next - _

When I get chance, I'll be finishing the next layer of colours and doing the highlight. Keep watching! :biggrin:

/EDIT: Opinions please so far. And, what about the claws? I've got 3/4 ideas:


Gold
Silver (a brighter shade than metal)
Yellow/Gold lightning, running across the claws like lightning forks
As above but blue or green
Layer blue graduating _down_ the blades, with the tips practically white (fave idea)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

... continued - 

Got the model finished. Here it is, picking up from the last post:










Got the face painted up. Gradual mix of the bleached bone based grey upto a top coat of skull white.










Almost complete shoulder pad. I work quite quickly building up layers, so I've often still got plenty of paint with which I can add the next lightening colour. In this case, my snakebite leather mix with bleached bone got progressively lighter with more bleached bone and eventually white.










Here the final layer of Ultramarine blue has gone on and you can see, using the same technique, the finished chest eagle and terminator badge on the knee. I've also added blood red to the first third of the eye and a dot of white in the darker red.










Using a mix of Necron Abyss and Ultramarine blue, I painted the rear section of the legs. This was to maintain the depth of the armour, rather than a straight painting of the UM blue.










Just another angle, including the skull motif on the claw.



















I got brave and went with a lightning effect on the lightning claw. Start with straight Necron Abyss, mix with Electric blue, more Electric blue, enchanted blue and then white. This is what my pallet looked like:










(You can see the mix here for the bone coloured motifs, the claws and the legs)










I got brave again, and freehand painted the UM logo. Drew a dividing pencil line first, then tried to draw the logo. Very thin tracing of skull white, neaten with blue, add another layer. Quite please, dunno whether to outline in gold (these _are_ supposed to be the creme de la creme...)










Done! Final highlights done with a mix of enchanted blue and UM, then more enchanted blue. I go for a less is more approach - mainly cos I lack the skill to do more! May use a very watered down glaze over the blue before varnishing.




























Any C&C welcome, particularly over gold around the shoulder logo. 

:victory:


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

awesome, your new models looks much better, also that claw is a favorite :wink:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking really nice so far man, keep it up!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i hope you end up putting them on 40mm bases,otherwise they arn't legal in 4th-5th

but otherwise they look great, can't wait to see more of these


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> i hope you end up putting them on 40mm bases,otherwise they arn't legal in 4th-5th
> 
> but otherwise they look great, can't wait to see more of these


Really? Pants, I'll have to get 10 of them then!

Thanks all for the nice comments.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Found the two assault marines, both partially painted Dark Angels green. Brothers! :laugh:

They're now sat, along with a couple of power fists, a cape, an apothecary and an Eversor assassin in a bowl of Dettol. If they clean up easy enough (which it looks like they are doing), my Rhino tank and maybe Tigurius are going in. k:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Right, all the models have stripped after a few washes and dips in the Dettol. Metal models strip _much_ easier than plastic. My Rhino is now sat dismantled in a Dettol bath too. I'll be trying my hardest to make it more modern! 

Quick question: 

_Can Apothecaries take a Plasma Pistol?_


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Spellbinding paint job, only thing is that the base needs some work


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Green Knight said:


> Spellbinding paint job, only thing is that the base needs some work


Thanks chap. The base is coming off for legal 5th Ed Terminator bases as soon as I get my mitts on some. Will still be doing stones to tie in with the rest of the army, but I'm thinking of topping it with some snow flock or some natural coloured lichen.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeh they can but I think you have to buy them termie honours first looking brilliant!

Sniper


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Yeh they can but I think you have to buy them termie honours first looking brilliant!
> 
> Sniper


Ok chap. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ice_Cube (Jun 11, 2008)

looking really good there i love it, gonna look so much better on larger bases keep up the good work


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Ice_Cube said:


> looking really good there i love it, gonna look so much better on larger bases keep up the good work


Right, bit of an update (pics to follow):
*

Landspeeder Typhoon is constructed
Rhino is stripped, re-assembled, modded and a few Forgeworld purity seals etc added. 
Assault terminator has been re-based, and I'll also be sprucing it up a little with some Forgeworld goodies.
The models I mentioned earlier have been re-assembled, sprayed and based. Just awaiting a lick of paint.
*I'm ordering some green stuff to finish off the Typhoon and Rhino - I forgot how awkward Landspeeders are to assemble! Again, pictures to follow. :good:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Syph said:


> Thanks chap. The base is coming off for legal 5th Ed Terminator bases as soon as I get my mitts on some. Will still be doing stones to tie in with the rest of the army, but I'm thinking of topping it with some snow flock or some natural coloured lichen.


Sounds ace, can not wait


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Pics I promised earlier:





































Rhino WIP. Ordered some GS for £2.50 for 18" of the stuff. I'm in two minds as to whether I should replace the front exhausts to match the rear ones (made from quite thick drinking straws!). I'm a bit unsure of the tarpaulin bundle (that funny coloured bit of paper and wire) - will have to see what it looks like sprayed.










Land Speeder Typhoon. Needs GS in the gaps and a bit of filing - what a bitch to assemble!










Mr Apothecary. Cost £3 in 1995, made of lead. Now with terminator honours and a plasma pistol!










Original Eversor, think this is also lead and cost £3. Can I still use him in a Space Marine army? I know he's a vicious little swine!










My rescued assault marines. My lil bro painted them as Dark Angels (ewwww! :shok.










WIP terminator. Much better! My whole army will be getting this "new" base. Simply painted the stones the dark foundation paint grey, added Space Wolves grey, dry brush, lighter again, etc. Added a wash to tie together and a final highlight. Need to paint the edge of the base black again and add some Forgeworld purity seals and I have a completed assault termie.


----------



## Death Korp (May 31, 2008)

Oooohh, he looks nice! Actually the whole army is nice 

Can you tell me how you did the blue and the lightning claws please, it will be handy for my own marines when i get round to them


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Death Korp said:


> Oooohh, he looks nice! Actually the whole army is nice
> 
> Can you tell me how you did the blue and the lightning claws please, it will be handy for my own marines when i get round to them


I sure can -



Syph said:


> I got brave and went with a lightning effect on the lightning claw. Start with straight Necron Abyss, mix with Electric blue, more Electric blue, enchanted blue and then white. This is what my pallet looked like:


Here's a post from where I explained how to do it a bit earlier in the thread. Basically, I used Necron Abyss, painted in the pattern I wanted the lightning to go, although much larger than I wanted the actual lightning to be.

Because I paint with quite thin paint, I can mix the previous pain with a lighter colour, in this case electric blue, painting a thinner pattern within the previous colour. I then add even more electric blue, within the pattern again, then add a lighter blue (thinner again) and a bit of white. Sorry I can't be more precise with mixtures - because I mix as I go it's more visual (as you can see on my pallet above - it's the last section). 

I did it in a similar way to The Wraithlord - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6438


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

V. small update:

Not had chance to do _any_ modelling whatsoever past few days. Have tons of marking to do for the new school year (boo!) and haven't, as yet, received my green stuff (boo! x2). I have just ordered Sicarius and Tellion for £11 delivered. Woop. In the market for a plasma cannon kit and a regular plasma gun for my 2nd tactical squad, but I think I'll wait to get them along with a few other bitz to get a better deal.

Think I'm going to strip an old Techmarine and Tigurius down to give me a couple more characters to paint. Pics to follow as soon as my green stuff arrives and I finish off those vehicles!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*13 Year Old Tigurius Deserves a Re-Do...*

My 13 year old Tigurius deserves a bit of a re-do. He got a Dettol bath the other night and cleaned up lovely. Only had 40mm bases to put him on (and I thought being an IC he kinda deserves it) so I asked in the rules forum about the legality of it. Galahad suggested I use a 40mm and a 25mm together, which sparked an idea...

I took a 25mm base of my terminator that I original bought the 40mm bases for and drew around it on a 40mm base. The idea is I wanna keep Tig on a larger, scenic base, but can at least take him off it if I play a rules lawyer/nobber:










Not so carefully with a craft knife:










Here you can see the fit:










I originally planned to have the 25mm base upside down and greenstuff the gaps but wasn't keen on the base being upside down. The gaps here aren't perfect, but I have further plans:




























Looking better with the old gravel. The idea is to make a feature of the gap - Tig is gonna pull power from around him outta the ground. I'm going to paint a blue/green glow around the gap, so it'll look as though the ground has split and light is rising up.

Not quite finished on Tig though. Queue my first-ever GS sculpt - a simple banner:










And a Forgeworld resin purity seal:










Keep 'em peeled! 

(EDIT: Sorry 'bout the pics. This was kinda impromptu and a I ended up using my phone. Despite having 5mp and a proper flash the pics still aren't digi-cam quality.)


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice work! Cosniderably less complicated/upside down as the brainstorm I had. you coulc conceal the seam between the bases by adding some more gravel, and/or some othe rbits of scenic stuff


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I need to spray the model and 40mm base and then I'll see what else needs to be done to it to further conceal the gap - if necessary. It looks quite dramatic on the pics but it's not that noticeable IRL. The card at the bottom of the 40mm base is highlighting the gap - this'll be black obviously so hopefully not as noticeable. If the 25mm base was upside down, you wouldn't see the gap but I couldn't get it to sit right and I can't magnetise the 25mm to the 40mm which I've got planned. 

Again, thanks for the idea! k:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*Small Update:*

Big list of things I've been upto (and an even bigger list of what I've not done). And some plans.

I've built:

A Devastator squad (2x las, 2x plas, vet sgt with plas/fist) from a combat squad and bits online.
AoBR Tactical Squad.
3ed Tactical Squad w/vet sgt with plas/fist, plas cannon and plas gun.
AoBR Captain (Agemman in my case)
AoBR Dreadnought

To build: 

AoBR Terminators
WD Terminator

Plans:

Using the AoBR Terminator Sgt and the WD Terminator I intend to make Agemman in Terminator armour. So I'm going to use GS to try and copy some of the elements off the AoBR Captain, pinching an old Power Sword too. I picked up a Cyclone Launcher for the Terminator squad and I've got an assault cannon arm to swap in when wanted. 

Need to get a heavy bolter scout to go with Telion when he arrives (with his buddy Sicarius) that I managed to pick up for £11 the pair. 

Looking to pick up either Tyrannic War Vets as Sternguard (prefer the models I think) or convert a combat squad with a few bits, Cassius, a Venerable Dread (new Forgeworld one would be nice) to make a nice little 'Nid hunter 1st Co. 
Looking to pick up the Land Speeder Storm too. Shame my latest pay rise has disappeared to the wedding fund! 

Will update with pics this weekend.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

If the Typhoon landspeeder isnt all glued up yet, try reversing and swapping the missile pods so the weapon pylons stretch downwards instead of upwards. I saw this on a few speeders and makes them look more menacing and gunship-like.....


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Sons of Russ said:


> If the Typhoon landspeeder isnt all glued up yet, try reversing and swapping the missile pods so the weapon pylons stretch downwards instead of upwards. I saw this on a few speeders and makes them look more menacing and gunship-like.....


That's a really good idea... But Mr Typhoon is all built and sprayed. Shame I didn't have the imagination to do that in the first place!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work overall but what impresses me the most is the obvious improvement from the first models to the newest, especially that terminator. You can tell that you have gotten comfortable with the paint scheme and are less hesitant with the paint. +rep for improvement and nice work!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Nice work overall but what impresses me the most is the obvious improvement from the first models to the newest, especially that terminator. You can tell that you have gotten comfortable with the paint scheme and are less hesitant with the paint. +rep for improvement and nice work!


Thanks Wraith... Particularly as I pinched your power weapon technique for the claws! There _has_ been a lot of improvement from way back for sure; especially the stuff I painted at 11/12 (12 years ago... Christ!). I still use a lot of the techniques, as you say I'm far more comfortable with actually applying it. The lighting techniques you've used on your bases I would have never thought to do - I'm going to do it with the auspex and things like that. :victory:

Bigger update to follow tomorrow at some point - I've modelled the hair and adjusted the Terminator Sgt to make him more like the AoBR Capt. Messed up a perfectly good loin cloth last night too, whilst trying to do the cape. Ended up touching it and squashing all the folds and details. :angry:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*Agemman Conversion*

*Agemman Conversion*

With the new Sicarius model ordered and an old 3ed 2nd Co. Captain lurking in my collection (see my first few models), I decided I couldn't use the AoBR Captain as _another_ Sicarius - so I thought I'd make him 1st Co. Captain Agemman and make a bit of a Veterans force: particularly as this gives me an excuse to convert/buy Stern/Vanguard models and the UM Forgeworld Ven. Dread! However, no conversion required here to make the AoBR Captain Agemman...

I also picked up White Dwarf, leaving me with 6 AoBR Terminators. I don't like the bald Sgt; he wouldn't match my other two Terminator Sgts and I'm fed up with baldies! An ambition plan hatched - I'd pinch elements of the AoBR Captain, splice the Sgt model with another AoBR model, add some Forgeworld purity seals, a banner pole, Iron Halo and a bit of GreenStuff (for only the 2nd time ever!)... I give you a WIP Agemman in Terminator armour!














































I started off by adding hair, with a simple blob of GS molded round, sideburns and quiff included. The sword arm looked too static, so I angled it and filled the gap with GS, copying the folds between the armour joints on the rest of the model. I then followed the GS guide by Darkmessiah (IIRC, apologies if it's not his!) to make a loin cloth and cape. This took a few attempts, but it was worth cocking up several times to get the effect I was after.

Any C&C welcome. I'm yet to add any of the purity seals (one on his chest, by the gun arm, 2 on the cape). There's also the Terminator Honours cross I need to add to his belt, but waiting for the GS to cure. Really pleased with myself. 

Unsure as to whether I should change the banner pole on the AoBR Captain model - looking at the How To Paint... guide, Agemman's bagde is a quatered sorta heraldry design. It's Sicarius with the 2 headed eagle. I think if I just roll with it on both (I'll just make a paper banner and paint it for the Terminator) and paint the heraldry on it'll lookl just as good.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh, and just to prove I have actually been cutting, scraping, posing and sticking -










And what's left:










Mods: 'scuse the double post, didn't want to overload the previous post. Please merge/delete if inappropriate.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking good. I will have my next log when I next go see plug. Cause gonna ask him to take piccies of my marines

They really are looking good, althought I wouldn't have left that gaping hole on the top of the terminator. I would have wrapped it round to the top of the arms, then stick a purity seal on both sides, mimicing the metal terminator captain model.

EDIT: Just looked, and you have. But I would have put it right up against the armour


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Looking good. I will have my next log when I next go see plug. Cause gonna ask him to take piccies of my marines
> 
> They really are looking good, althought I wouldn't have left that gaping hole on the top of the terminator. I would have wrapped it round to the top of the arms, then stick a purity seal on both sides, mimicing the metal terminator captain model.
> 
> EDIT: Just looked, and you have. But I would have put it right up against the armour


It's a bit closer than the photo suggests, though I see what you mean. The idea was that the cape didn't totally dominate the whole of the rear and to give it a 'draped off' look. Kinda like the cape is the same as the one from the AoBR Captain, so it wouldn't actually fit as well over the Terminator armour. That was, at least, the plan! :laugh:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Syph said:


> It's a bit closer than the photo suggests, though I see what you mean. The idea was that the cape didn't totally dominate the whole of the rear and to give it a 'draped off' look. Kinda like the cape is the same as the one from the AoBR Captain, so it wouldn't actually fit as well over the Terminator armour. That was, at least, the plan! :laugh:


In my opinion, it's a little too "square". It looks like he is really static. But how many times have you used GS? twice you say? Cause its good for a 2nd time. Just work on it, thats all


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> In my opinion, it's a little too "square". It looks like he is really static. But how many times have you used GS? twice you say? Cause its good for a 2nd time. Just work on it, thats all


Cheers chap. I've actually flared out the base of the cape too, just make it look a little windswept. I'm hoping I can paint it up well enough to not notice too much!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Really nice newer models and brings a nostalgic lump to the throat looking at the old ones.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> Really nice newer models and brings a nostalgic lump to the throat looking at the old ones.


Thanks! I threw away some ancient (well, I bought them in 1995) models a couple of months ago before I realised how easy it was to strip them.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's an update of sorts:

Still waiting for Telion and Sicarius to come through the door. 
Ordered another AoBR dreadnought and have an assault cannon arm for him. 
Going to pick up some brass etch for the 2 dreadnoughts.

To paint:

20 tactical marines
10 new devs (1 sgt, 4 weapons, 5 bolters)
3 old devs (metal)
5 regular scouts (metal)
1 heavy bolter scout
1 apothecary
1 techmarine
Tigurius
4 assault terminators
5 regular terminators
1 terminator captain (Agemman)
1 AoBR captain (Agemman in power armour)
Eversor assassin
2 AoBR dreadnoughts
1 Rhino
1 Landspeeder typhoon
2 assault marines
1 marine w/flamer
1 marine w/missle launcher
Sicarius
Telion
3 bikes

:shok:

I've set myself the task of painting all of these before I move on _at all_. This'll hopefully save me some cash, but also motivate me to get them done so I can treat myself to doing a Sternguard conversion using some regular tactical marines, scopes and a few purity seals, brass etch and a bit of green stuff.

I've also decided to do a 'polar defence force' theme - melting snow bases and rocks, which I've tested out on that oft used assault terminator. It's going to consist of a chunk of the 1st Co (hence Agemman for the AoBR capt etc), a couple of scouts squads and the remainder of the 2nd Co. I'll be adding some scout snipers, scout bikes, FW UM ven dread, Sternguard and some drop pods and tanks. 

Wish me luck, pics to follow!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, that's a hell of a lot of stuff to paint there! I look forward to seeing how it goes.

I also look forward to seeing how the snow on those bases turn out in the end


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> Wow, that's a hell of a lot of stuff to paint there! I look forward to seeing how it goes.
> 
> I also look forward to seeing how the snow on those bases turn out in the end


It is a hell of a lot actually when I look at it! Thanks again for the tutorial.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Tomorrow night I'll post up some pics of all my Ultramarines. They're all assembled now; I'm not actually that far off from a full battle company!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Can not wait, it sounds ace


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Big pics, didn't realise how crap the old terminators look next to the new ones - so diddy!
















































































































































































































PHEW! Only thing missing off this list is my Techmarine and Sicarius and Telion who arrive tomorrow.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

very nice Syph, cant wait to see more.

if you mix the termi's in you can just about miss that theyr are 2nd ed.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> very nice Syph, cant wait to see more.
> 
> if you mix the termi's in you can just about miss that theyr are 2nd ed.


I seriously don't think I could. They're bloody tiny! I put the Chaplain next to the newest AoBR ones and it's so out of proportion it's untrue; looks so comical. I don't even like the current Terminator Chaplain model so I'm stuck with him for now. Mind you, I've got plenty to paint anyway!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking good mate! Wanna see the _whole_ lot painted


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Looking good mate! Wanna see the _whole_ lot painted


Thanks mate. I've took on board your comments about the highlights too on the assault marines and I'll tone them down when I finish the last two off. 

I've now also got the AoBR Orks to paint up too. I re-inherited them as the lad I sold them to hasn't done anything with them at all (they've been sat at my house) and he said he wasn't bothered about them at the minute. I would sell but I've already picked up some Orky colours for Christmas for him so I'm going to paint them.

Some day!


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Really nice work and wow that is a lot of models to paint. *avoids looking in her model cabinet for similar number of tinboyz*

I especially like the tones you've managed to get on the parchment coloured cloth and the green stuff work on the terminator is really good. And two dreadnoughts... well, who could go wrong with that!?! :biggrin: You could try raising the older terminator's bases by 1-2mm - putting them on bits of card/plasticard, tracing out the outline of the current base, cutting out and sticking the bases on the resulting circles. true, doesn't change the tinyness of the models but it might give them a bit of height so it wouldn't irritate you so much. Failing that painted Ultramarines sell quite well. :wink:

I look forward to seeing more as you paint them.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

LVix said:


> Really nice work and wow that is a lot of models to paint. *avoids looking in her model cabinet for similar number of tinboyz*
> 
> I especially like the tones you've managed to get on the parchment coloured cloth and the green stuff work on the terminator is really good. And two dreadnoughts... well, who could go wrong with that!?! :biggrin: You could try raising the older terminator's bases by 1-2mm - putting them on bits of card/plasticard, tracing out the outline of the current base, cutting out and sticking the bases on the resulting circles. true, doesn't change the tinyness of the models but it might give them a bit of height so it wouldn't irritate you so much. Failing that painted Ultramarines sell quite well. :wink:
> 
> I look forward to seeing more as you paint them.


Yeah, I have both the 2nd Co's Dreads now - Mr Ultracius and Mr Agnathio (if I remember the Codex correctly!). 

I think what I'll do with the terminators is this:

1) Strip them in Dettol. There's a fair amount of paint on them and I'd like to do them a bit more justice because I'd never field them as they currently stand.

2) Re-base on 40mm bases as the current terminators currently live on 40mm now. I'll follow your idea of raising them, but on top of my gravel I use to base my models.

3) Try and re-pose. I can use greenstuff between arm gaps to make them a bit more dynamic and I'm sure I can twist the legs to add a bit of movement to them.

4) Pick up some purity seals and such from Forgeworld and just try and bulk them out a little more than they currently are. I may even try some spare newer arms in place of the older arms on there to see if I can bulk them up slightly that way without making the arms look disproportionate.

All that will have to wait though. I've got plenty more to be getting on with without stripping and re-doing yet more models! :laugh:


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the models and they are painted b-e-a-utiful... any way i realy like the almost cartoony loke. I think thay look really cool cartoony. Not to affend you and if you do like the look, look up white scars on youtube there is this painter who has the same cool look 
HAVE A NICE DAY:biggrin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Riddlecakes said:


> I like the models and they are painted b-e-a-utiful... any way i realy like the almost cartoony loke. I think thay look really cool cartoony. Not to affend you and if you do like the look, look up white scars on youtube there is this painter who has the same cool look
> HAVE A NICE DAY:biggrin:


I suppose they are a bit cartoony. I stuck to the original colour scheme from 2nd Edition which is blue, yellow and red which of course are the primary colours. My style of shading, especially on that terminator, does look a bit 'cel shaded' so I know what you mean. Thanks!


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

I really dig your terminator, paint jobs is nice and crisp, base looks great as well.

Look forward to seeing more of your work.:so_happy:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Arutha said:


> I really dig your terminator, paint jobs is nice and crisp, base looks great as well.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more of your work.:so_happy:


Cheers chap. Just need to get my backside in gear and paint the rest to that standard!


----------

